
HTML5 version of Clear iOS app - tzm
http://clear.youyuxi.com
======
TheMiddleMan
Hey guys I predicted the future
<https://twitter.com/#!/Rob__ot/status/170525085269098496>

    
    
        1. Remake Clear in CSS3 2. Post it on hacker news 3. ALL of the upvotes

------
jskopek
Just goes to show how good HTML is for prototyping these days. The github page
indicates that it took less than 2 days from start to finish, and hardly
anything is missing from the full-fledged app.

~~~
DeusExMachina
As an iOS developer I can tell you that programming the native app does not
take that much time either. The complicated part was, I think, to come up with
the concept. Clear is having all this success not because is a complicated app
full of features, but because it's simple and with interesting concepts that
nobody used yet. The app itself is pretty simple to code.

~~~
marknutter
Yet the HTML5 app ends up being multi-platform, whereas the iOS version can
only run on an iPhone.

~~~
Groxx
Yet the HTML5 app isn't making money, whereas the iOS version has ~1700
_reviews_ for a paid app. Which are you optimizing for?

~~~
arnorhs
I couldn't have said it any better.

------
brian_c
This bookmarklet will make it work in a desktop browser. Hold alt to get a
second "finger", and shift to lock it with the first, like in Apple's iOS
Simulator.

[https://github.com/brian-c/phantom-
limb/blob/rewrite/bookmar...](https://github.com/brian-c/phantom-
limb/blob/rewrite/bookmarklet.js)

------
EvanYou
author here - for those of you who don't have an iPhone, I have a video here:
<http://vimeo.com/37182785>

------
wesbos
Pretty sweet, I was thinking about trying this as well. The only thing missing
is the pinch open gesture to create a new item.

~~~
samgro
Also missing long swipe up to go up a level.

------
p0larboy
How is the slowing down of list block after the cross/check image was shown
done? Read through the github code, still can't pinpoint the code that does
that.

------
LokiSnake
Very nice. The only problem I have is the choice of the pinch gesture to go
back. This completely ruins using the app with one hand.

~~~
marknutter
I agree, but you can actually get away with never using the pinch gesture with
Clear - all you need to do is drag the list down far enough for it to go up
one level.

------
huskyr
Really cool as a proof of concept on what can be done with just HTML5.

Of course it's not a complete replacement for the native app. Not everything
can be done using HTML, such as the pull to create a new task. For that you
probably would have to find another way if this was build from the ground up
without prior knowledge of the native app.

------
donohoe
Damn. This was going to be my project during my flight tomorrow...

Maybe I'll start with this and add _localStorage_?

~~~
c_t_montgomery
How about also adding vibration? I think adding those two together would be
pretty steller.

<https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72010>

------
minikomi
It creates items with japanese twice

------
wesbos
Also, any chance of getting the source on github?

~~~
hyperturtle
It's already on the author's github.
<https://github.com/yyx990803/HTML5-Clear>

------
ricardobeat
can't create items on an iPad. What am I doing wrong?

------
MatthewPhillips
Swipeleft, swiperight, a Zepto thing or an iOS thing?

------
aymeric
I still have a lot to learn...

